# Show Entries



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone else experience the pre-show entries emotional roller coaster of:

Day 1: "Oh man, I'm going to have almost nothing to show."

Day 2: "Well, I guess I can show those one or two."

Day 3:
*goes to mousery*

"This should go, oh I forgot about her, yeah that too, hm this looks good enough, oh I need to see what they think of this..."

*amasses plenty of show entries*

"Oh. Okay then. Maybe I need more boxes."


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

absolutely.I always think when I cast my eyes over my less than perfect lot that everyone else might be in the same boat and I could win anyway.It's a strategy that pays off and I can live with the odd less than complimentary show critique.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I normaly get 
Crap I have more mice I want to take than boxes! 
Who isn't good enough??????
these 6....... but what about him?........ok these 6.......hmmmmmm
Oh no entriew are closing today, who do I take!!

then the morning of the show when i go to put the mice in their boxes and one either now looks ruff or someone has taken a nick out of their ear or they have a huge moult patch that wasn't there and ive got to start again trying to pick who will fill that box but in the space of 5 minits rather than a few hours.

then get to the show and think, I should have brought that other one.

then of course I give the mice a talking too, to make sure they behave.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Do they look like they're listening to the talking-to? Mine always seem to be ignoring me!


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

PPVallhunds said:


> then of course I give the mice a talking too, to make sure they behave.


 

I show rats and they get a talking to as well!


----------

